# My Issue With SpecktRa.net



## pinkkvintage (Aug 20, 2008)

Delete The Post Because A Mod Feels The Need To Tamper With My Writting 
I Did Not Sign Up For A Website That Thinks They Have The 
Right To Delete My Writtings Or Add Something To It 
There Is Such Thing As Freedom Of Speach 

I Would Rather The Whole Thread Be *deleted *Than Have My Stuff Messed With


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

I totally agree. What good does it do if someone says the look is amazing when in reality it does need some improvement. That's what the FOTD forums are there for. That doesn't mean people should be like "That look is absolutely horrendous why would you ever wear that." But I agree, a lot of the members here sugarcoat their comments on FOTDs so people don't get their feelings hurt :c


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

There's no excuse for meanness.
And, before anyone advocates that type of behavior, it may be a good idea to consider whether the advocate would want to be on the receiving end of the whip.
There's a huge difference between saying "OMG ur browz are wayyyy too dark." and saying "Maybe next time, you could try a lighter brow to make the look more balanced..." and making the point that way.
Meanness, mean spirited comments, rudeness, etc. won't be tolerated.  Criticism for the sake of criticism isn't tolerated.

And, there's a learning curve with makeup. There are people on this site with EVERY skill level, some of these girls here can do a perfect cat eye without ever stopping snoring.  Then there are girls who post who are just getting into it.
It's not necessary to bring them down just to make the person doing the critique feel better about him/herself, and often than not that's what happens.
If you don't like an FOTD, click past it. If you don't like a poster's looks, don't click their  threads. It's that simple. 
I, and the other moderators, won't tolerate mean or cruel behavior.


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

"my 23 month old nephew could do better than some of the people i see on this site"

Is this what you think of as constructive criticism?


----------



## Willa (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

In another thread, I already told what I was thinking about the situation. I just think that some people need to know they can improve, and some other can't accept the fact. 

So, some of them are ready to read less sugar coated comments, but others, going with the fact that people arent ''bitchy'' here, would not accept any comment saying ''you could improve this or that by doing this...'' because they are used to be told they look fantastic and such.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

I get what you are saying.  However, keep in mind that people perceive things differently.  To you, it may look like a wreck, but to others it may look good.  Also, some people don't want CC or feedback.  If they ask for it, that's a different story.  I really appreciate everyone who shares their photos, and I honestly think you can at least find one good point in every FOTD.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

I'm sorry, but I see no point in this thread, other than to be rude.

You've posted a lot of FOTDs lately, how would you like it if someone said rude things that you didn't agree with about yours?


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

I'm going to let this run briefly.  I'm going to ask that people remain civil. This is a tetchy issue and while I can appreciate the discussion, I don't want it to escalate.


----------



## pinkkvintage (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

.........


----------



## pinkkvintage (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

...................


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

the way i see it, every single member of specktra is deeply passionate about MAC & cosmetics in general. that passion will always drive a person to improve. everyone *does* start somewhere & posting a FOTD doesn't necessarily mean the poster thinks they're the best. IMO if they are brave enough to post a FOTD they deserve to have their confidence boosted. 

i know if i were to have been brutally critiqued after my first FOTD, i would have been discouraged to post another. but i do agree that it does get a bit out of hand sometimes - telling someone with jacked liner that their liner skills are out of this world, etc.. why not point out that they have great brows instead? i don't give CC unless it's been asked for. linking a bunch of tutorials can be offensive.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

I think it's bad to tell people their look is horrible, and it's bad to tell them their look is perfect(when it can use improvement). It gives people the wrong Idea, because someone didn't want to potentially hurt the posters feelings. If you are going to post your makeup looks on the internet for everyone to see, you should expect both good and not so good feedback.

Still, I don't think we should be saying "Omg why are you wearing that it's disgusting omg take it off" but we should be giving people the constructive criticism they deserve.


----------



## pinkkvintage (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

..............


----------



## pinkkvintage (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

................


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

You may see a beginner's FOTD that you feel is not up to your standard.  Other's may see some areas for improvement in it as well, but if they chose to focus on the positive, i.e. "that lip colour is great on you" as opposed to breaking apart everything that is slanting on the learning curve, what is bad about that?

There is nothing wrong with focusing on the positive and providing, constructive criticism.  I know that is a foreign concept on a handful MU sites and those girls/guys get vicious.


----------



## frocher (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkkvintage* 

 
_first off 
its true
secondly i wouldnt ever say that to someone 
and i didnt think someone would actually think id say that..
and if i was that rude to say stuff like that trust me there would be TONS of replys to fotds talking crap but see id rather tell someone what they need to improve on but i dont understand why other people say oh that looks great when it doesnt... 


like i said in the orginal post
CONSTRUCTIVE CRIT.
i wasnt implying someone should talk down to someone else if their make up itsnt all it could be.. but i do think its shitty that people lie and say oh it looks good.. i think you should say it needs improvement rather than sayin oh its beautiful... how are they going to know what they are doing wrong or what they need to approve on if no one will tell them the truth_

 
Your opinion is not the only one out there.  What looks good to some may not look good to others.  I see the FOTD forum as a place where looks can be shared, it is an inspiring place to gather ideas and learn from each other.  Some members ask for CC, others do not.  If they ask for it, then it would be appropriate for you to politely give your advice.  However, if they do not, I don't see how it is anyone's place to tell them how to do their makeup.  You wouldn't give unsolicited advice on someone's looks in your face to face encounters, it is equally as rude on the net.


----------



## pinkkvintage (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

...................


----------



## pinkkvintage (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

...............


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkkvintage* 

 
_to be honest if they told me i need to improve on this or that i would take it to heart and ONCE AGAIN no one said anything about leaving rude comments to anyone... read the post once again.. i dont think i said 'lets leave mean and rude comments to people' i believe i said i dont understand why people are sugar coating things_

 
I get what you are saying, but it's just the comments you made in your original first post to start the thread off. I'm not going to pick them apart or anything.
When I look at someone's FOTD, I might not agree with the colors they chose, maybe just because I think it's too much or I personally couldn't pull the colors off. I just click past if I don't agree with it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

If you are referring to Frocher's post, she isn't saying anything about leaving rude comments.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

Quote:

  i have seen fotds and i think what the hell is this person thinking posting this shit on the website there is NO way this chick thinks this looks good.  
 
 Quote:

   i saw ANOTHER fotd of some chicks make up today
it was horrid  
 
 Quote:

   seriously my 23 month old nephew could do better than some of the people i see on this site  
 
You didn't outright say to leave rude comments, but damn, it sure seems like you are being rude.


----------



## pinkkvintage (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

..............


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

The thing is, some people are more thick-skinned than others, and there's no telling how badly you'll hurt someone's feelings.  I don't think it's fair to outright lie and say something looks amazing when it doesn't, so when I see a FOTD that I'm not crazy about, I simply don't comment.  And I don't begrudge a beginner positive encouragement, because no one is perfect and it takes a lot of guts to post your FACE on the internet for critique.  


Specktra isn't an elitist community, where only MAs and those with superior skills get to play.  I do get your point though, that people won't learn if they're told what they are doing is already stunning, but the simple fact that they come here shows that they're willing to learn new things.  Being mean about it only salts the wound, I think.   And besides, who's to say that isn't the best they can do?


----------



## jd-jd (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

So you're saying, "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so long as I'm the beholder?"

While some people may not be Fox-TV pretty around here, standards of beauty are quite subjective. 

The more interesting thing is why you felt the need to make someone else possibly feel bad about what they post as an FOTD here? Your post is not kind and not meant as constructive criticism; it is thinly veiled hostility. 

While some people put on makeup in a way I don't care for, I would not post anything about how I hate it--I'd ignore it. I wouldn't even offer a suggestion unless I was asked.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_You didn't outright say to leave rude comments, but damn, it sure seems like you are being rude._

 
Our thoughts about an FOTD and what we actually post are two completely different things


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

I agree with you to a certain extent.
The vibe Specktra gives off is a very supportive community of people who share the same love of makeup. So when some one logs on to Specktra, it's kind of hard to be 100% honest in a harsh manner, especially when it comes to FOTDs, because that's just not what Specktra's about. 

Personally, when I post an FOTD, I want people to be straight up with me and I even will post "CC is encouraged and welcomed". But I don't want people being mean or rude about it. 
A lot of people tend to be really sensitive about their makeup and it takes a lot of courage to put your face and makeup out their for random people to comment on. 

Keep in mind that their are several other makeup sites where you can be brutally honest , but expect others to be "brutally honest" toward your face as well.


----------



## Ciara (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

You cant go wrong with this.....
If you dont have anything nice to say .. dont say anything at all.

I just keep it moving .. to the next thread that is.  =)


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Our thoughts about an FOTD and what we actually post are two completely different things_

 
So you might "sugarcoat" it then?


----------



## rbella (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

I don't know why, but I kinda feel this might be directed to my FOTD's.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I know I'm not up to par & you're more than welcome to give me cc anytime. My pics don't ever look the same as irl, but I'm fine with cc. Most comments that annoy you are the ones I get.


----------



## pinkkvintage (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

...........


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I don't know why, but I kinda feel this might be directed to my FOTD's.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I'm not up to par & you're more than welcome to give me cc anytime. My pics don't ever look the same as irl, but I'm fine with cc. Most comments that annoy you are the ones I get._

 
I really hope that's not true, because I love your FOTDs.  I actually look forward to them.


----------



## SuSana (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

I think you should leave CC if they ask for it, in an actual constructive way.  But like NicksWifey said, if I don't like someone's color combos or something, just keep moving, no need to comment on it.


----------



## Willa (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkkvintage* 

 
_i dont remember what thread you are referring to... 
can you tell me what it was?
and your right alot of people cant handle the truth and thats why most of the time i never even leave comments because SOME people cant handle hearing you need to improve.. all they can tolerate is YOU LOOK BEAUTIFUL OR NICE COLOR COMBO... im just not a person who likes to sugar coat..... but yeah i know if i left a comment to someone saying you need to improve on this or what even if i was being as generic as i could be they would get offended..._

 
I just can't remember right now, sorry


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_So you might "sugarcoat" it then?_

 
Not like OH THAT LOOKS IS FANTASTIC

but i won't say it's complete crap. I'd say something more like "I love the lips! But I don't think they compliment the eye makeup as well as they could" in a case where i liked both the eyes and the lips, just not together.


----------



## pinkkvintage (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

..................


----------



## frocher (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkkvintage* 

 
_i completely agree._

 

If you agree then I don't understand your stance.  We all have different tastes, if others leave comments you don't agree with that doesn't make them false nor are they necessarily sugar coated.  They just differ from your own.


----------



## pinkkvintage (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

............


----------



## frocher (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkkvintage* 

 
_this has nothing to do with 'fox tv' pretty
its a matter of people lying or sugar coating what they REALLY think about fotds YOU CAN NOT PROGRESS IF NO ONE TELLS YOU WHAT TO WORK ON its not a matter of what I think is beauty... its a matter of ANYONES opinon on someones fotd and sugarcoating it_

 

But who are you to tell others what they mean?  If they are or are not being sincere?  I don't know about you, but I can only speak for myself.


----------



## pat (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

I completely understand pinkkvintage's (p.v.) point of view is and I understand the other side of the situation as well.

I've posted a couple, if not many FOTDs before and I see the point p.v. is trying to make.  

I've actually stopped posting FOTDs for the mean time because I feel that at times, I don't feel that what I post is the "standard". haha... *Why*? I feel that I do a pretty decent job(crosses fingers) haha, but I don't get enough love as  "x" member does. It's kinda discouraging when you see 3 comments rather than 200. LOL 

I do believe there are some members that leave comments, just so that they could leave a comment for numbers sake.  Get me? hahaha 

On the other hand, I do agree that most people sometimes can't take the heat of CC very well.  

I know there is a wide range or artist on this page and this is the main reason why I joined specktra in the first place...

*eeeeek! mom's yelling dinner! haha i'll post more on this topic once i get back! (i'm not finished) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## rbella (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkkvintage* 

 
_sweetie this is not directed at anyone in particular its just an observation ive made over my time of being a member on this website... and ive never seen your fotds and i just looked and they are definatly NOT the type of fotds i was talking about... im lookin at yours and i actually like them_

 
Just for reference, I'm not pissed or being overly sensitive.  I truly am ok with cc.  I was just wondering if perhaps you wanted to give me some feedback and felt scared to.  I'd welcome it, actually.  I honestly felt you were wondering about mine because the "great lip color", "you look great" comments are what I get.  I don't feel confident in my application of makeup.  

I am open to criticism, but I can see how some might get offended.  I was definitely nervous about posting my FOTD's.


----------



## jd-jd (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

I stand by my opinion that your post is not kind nor meant to be. 

If you had intended constructive comment, you would not have use the word "lie" (some people believe what they believe, even if it might not be true--this is not a lie, it is a mistake.) If you had meant to be kind you might have worded your 'problem' as--how is it that someone can be very pleased with their FOTD and I think it didn't work at all? Are we that far apart on what "good" is ?


----------



## pinkkvintage (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

.............


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I don't know why, but I kinda feel this might be directed to my FOTD's.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I know I'm not up to par & you're more than welcome to give me cc anytime. My pics don't ever look the same as irl, but I'm fine with cc. Most comments that annoy you are the ones I get._

 
I don't think that it was directed at you rbella.  When I have posted FOTDs I have gotten the same comments and I thought the same thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_I really hope that's not true, because I love your FOTDs.  I actually look forward to them._

 
I agree!


----------



## pinkkvintage (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

...........


----------



## pinkkvintage (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

...........


----------



## concertina (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

I don't understand why you're so angry about this. Why the fuck does it matter to you?! 

And yes, you *ARE* very clearly making this about a specific person. From your own original post, you state you say an FOTD posted today that was 'horrid'. 

Again, I just don't understand why you're so upset about this. And as for your above 'snide' post, no one's asking you to be 'politically correct' (which, btw, makes no fucking sense in this context) but there is absolutely no need to be so full of vitriol.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

I seriously think that this thread is going nowhere!  Let's all just agree to disagree.  Geez...can't we all just get along!


----------



## rbella (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*


----------



## frocher (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkkvintage* 

 
_IM SORRY NEXT TIME I POST SOMETHING I WILL MAKE IT A POLITICALLY CORRECT POST SORRY I DIDNT KNOW EVERYONE WOULD TRIP OUT OVER A POST... ILL CORRECT THAT NEXT TIME OK HUNNY?

(and yes that was ment to be snide)_

 

Don't you think it's a little ironic that you are getting so upset about being criticized?  This was just your opinions, imagine how you would feel if someone had made you feel that way about your face.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkkvintage* 

 
_Can someone please show me where i wrote 'lets leave mean comments to people'? id really like to see where i said that???


*'see its one thing to post fotds and get feedback and constructive crit. but its another when you post and everyone LIES* and says oh its gorgeous, great lip color, oh you are so talented
please 
*how about we tell the truth and say you need to work on this or that*... your foundation is 8 shades too dark... your hair is black your eye brows are red... you have a shakie hand with eyeliner...
i just dont get it '



where did i say lets leave rude comments?_

 

Right here...


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkkvintage* 

 
_
but heres my problem with this website... WHY does everyone lie to other members... *i have seen fotds and i think what the hell is this person thinking posting this shit on the website there is NO way this chick thinks this looks good*... see its one thing to post fotds and get feedback and constructive crit. but its another when you post and everyone LIES and says oh its gorgeous, great lip color, oh you are so talented
please 
* how about we tell the truth and say you need to work on this or that... your foundation is 8 shades too dark... your hair is black your eye brows are red... you have a shakie hand with eyeliner...*
i just dont get it 
i* saw ANOTHER fotd of some chicks make up today
it was horrid*...and all the comments say are 'oh thats gorgeous'
....i just dont get why people dont give tips or how to's... or i dont know SAY YOU NEED WORK and give out youtube tutorial websites so they learn '
seriously my 23 month old nephew could do better than some of the people i see on this site and i get that everyone starts off somewhere but how can they progress when people are bullshitting saying it looks good???????




am i the only person that gets annoyed with this?
needed to vent 
sorry_

 
(Sorry to quote the whole original post, but I didn't want to cut out anything or change it...I just put the part that offended me in bold on the second quote)

*It's not that you directly said, "hey lets tell people that they should think twice about posting this shit and that they look horrid..."  It's not that at all..  It's just kind of unsettling that you are referring to members of the site as liars or putting down people's makeup in this thread.  *
I would NEVER say anything like that to anyone.  I would NEVER tell someone , "Your hair is black and your eyebrows are red." (as you had suggested as an "honest" comment in your original post)  That's just plain mean.  Not everyone looks the same.  Maybe they like that.  Who's to say that's not right? If thats what they like, more power to them.  

I'm just really open minded and even if something isn't at all like anything I would wear or something that I think doesn't look perfect, who cares??!??  They like it,  and I always find something I like with everyone's.  I can honestly say that I have never lied to anyone on here. I think everyone is gorgeous in their own right.  Everyone. Everyone is creative in different ways and has something different to offer.  If you really don't know what to say or feel that you just plain don't like it, don't say anything at all!  Even if it says "CC welcome" I don't like to criticize people or point out something bad because I like to focus on the good qualities.  I'm just supportive of people that post on here and I'm by NO MEANS a liar, or fake just because I post positive comments.  

This is just unnecessary.


----------



## pinkkvintage (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

.............


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

Let's all remember to stay civil and turn off our CAPS lock key.


----------



## pinkkvintage (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

............


----------



## COBI (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

I agree with the comment that specktra is intended to be a supportive community.  If someone doesn't specifically ask for CC, then I don't think it is necessary to leave it.  I look at FOTDs often and totally appreciate those who post them; however, I don't often respond to them.

That being said, I find that for the FOTDs that I am not a big fan of, the responses are typically not the "you're gorgeous" posts, but are more often the "Great lip color", "nice eye combo", etc.  So, I think people are utilizing positive reinforcement versus "sugar coating".

Do you really think it's necessary to point out someone weaknesses instead of highlighting the good points when they didn't ask for CC?  I guess I don't see the point of that; is it really important to make them feel bad about when they share a passion for makeup or they are already tentative about sharing?  I know that when I look back at older FOTDs for many of the regulars here, I see so much improvement over time, and no one posted CC on their older posts.  Much of it comes from practice and having the opportunity (such as here on specktra) to see others work/skills.

Also, so much of makeup is personal preference.  There are a lot of FOTDs where I am self-aware enough to recognize that it is just not my thing (such as overly defined brows that overtake the look instead of simply enhancing beauty and shape of the face); does  that mean someone who posts that the look is "gorgeous" is lying?  No, it means that their definition is different than mine or what they are seeing/looking for in FOTDs is different than what I am seeing/looking for.

I would hate for people to stop posting FOTDs because they were concerned with overly critical responses when not requested.  Even when someone's skill is still on the learning curve, I often pick up things from their FOTDs, such as new color combos, seeing lip colors, etc., and even just the swatch component of seeing colors "in action".

I do not feel it is our job to tell them how to improve unless they ask for that kind of input, otherwise I am just as happy to "thank" them for posting.  And if someone else wants to tell them that it's "gorgeous", it doesn't affect my life at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  More power to them.

I think this "sugar coating" (although I don't really agree that is what is happening per se) is what makes specktra a safe place for people of ALL skill levels to share.


----------



## pinkkvintage (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

........


----------



## pinkkvintage (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

..........


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

well then there should be a lets be blunt section, so people can be as rude as they want to be! ha Actually, I think the best way to say something is ugly is to not post. If someone posts a look and gets no feedback, then that must mean we were all too stunned to talk. But I do think people come here for criticism, but mostly praise. B/c this is like an art exhibit, people should show off their best work for interpretation.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

Honestly, a lot of your wording isn't what I consider blunt, it is more along the lines of abrasive.  There is a difference.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

I think I understand part of what you are trying to say. Obviously everyone has different likes and dislikes when it comes to certain makeup but I don't think that is what she is referring to. For example, someone may post a really bright blue eye shadow look ( i just pulled this off the top of my head, don't want anyone offended, i think blue eye shadow is cool) and I may say alright for me personally that's not my style but power to them if they can rock it. But then someone else posts a purple eye look but it's unblended,  their liner is winged out to past their eyebrows, etc and they're like "this is a simple day look". This is a matter of skill versus taste. So while your taste may be different, everyone needs the same basic set of skills. So people whose skills are not the greatest (and they should know if they aren't, believe me, I know I'm far from the best but I do try) should be open to helpful suggestions so they can improve. Why would someone who claims to love makeup not want ideas so they can reach their fullest potential? But yes, the suggestions should always be said in a helpful friendly tone as it takes courage to post things on the internet. Especially things you have done, and things you have done on your own face lol. I have seen a lot of fotds where people have posted good criticism like "i really like this look, but i think it would be even BETTER with a slightly more nude lip" etc. And then I have also seen a lot of fotds where a good suggestion could have been made but no one did. I think some people do the "great lip colour" etc comments because maybe they didn't care for the rest of the look but they found the lip colour to be the one thing they did like. And then some people do it just because they loved all of it, but loved the lip colour the best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's hard to tell what people are really thinking. 

I think the one thing I did think was wrong was when someone I saw had a bunch of fotds and it was clear they were very unskilled and they said they wanted to work at MAC. I think everyone knows MAC standards and they were definitely not up to them. But someone said "Oh you should totally go for it you could definitely do it!". I think it was wrong to mislead them in that way. If they had said "Keep improving on your skills and hopefully you get there" it's more honest and you aren't giving them false hope which gets crushed when they are told the truth in an interview at MAC say.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

You can definitely be blunt and honest and be polite at the same time.  You can be blunt and honest, but you've got to know when to turn that off.  People can't just let loose and say whatever pops into their heads about others in day to day life.

I'm sorry if you felt I put words in your mouth, but I did quote you exactly and tried my best not to make assumptions.  Which I feel I did.

Bottom line, I  feel that you can give cc while being polite.  
*I.E.: You say : "Your hair is black and your eyebrows are red."
Polite CC: "Is that your natural eye brow color? Have you ever tried using a  brow filler that is more of a darker brunette tone? I think that would look great on you."*

Ok, thats not being fake or lying.  That's just being polite.  To me, it's just natural to talk like that and say things in a nicer way. I'm not sugar coating. I'm just not being rude.


----------



## laperle (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

I'm kinda new to this FOTD thing, once I used Specktra basically as an information source when I've started coming.

Still, I have an opinion about this matter. I don't think it's even about sugarcoating, but some comments just seem robotic and lazy, like the person says 'you look gorgeous', but doesn't seem to have taken the time to appreciate or even read what the person wrote. 

I would never post a FOTD, because I don't like this kind of comment. They do nothing for me. I'd much appreciate CCs and especially tips. This is a space for discussion, to enrich our knowledge and skills. 

It's a double edge sword thing, because I do love creating a discussion, but some people always think you are being rude when you disagree. That happened to me in a post today and I won't answer back because I know the girl won't see it in a nice perspective.

So, it makes us be silent in a space for discussion. This truly makes me sad, 'cos I'd like to tip one FOTD or two, but I'm afraid people won't get all the positivity I'm trying to bring in a longer term than a brief "You look great!"


----------



## laperle (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

I think pinkkvintage is not proposing something to hurt people's personal preferences, but it would be more like a skill thing, technique's tips... that was what I got from it.

And what I think we could have more. People helping each other because they care and they like doing it, not to get a "Thanks" added to her reputation.


----------



## COBI (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Honestly, a lot of your wording isn't what I consider blunt, it is more along the lines of abrasive. There is a difference._

 
I agree.  

I am actually a fairly blunt person; I tend to shoot straight in my opinions, and I tend to be fairly opinionated.  But with age, I like to think that I have learned to apply more tact to how I present my opinions making them appear less blunt, but they are no less direct IMHO.

In general, I find that sarcasm and abrasive comments shut people off to your opinion more than your actual opinion does(using the term "your" in general versus specifically just the OP here.)  

If you immediately put people on the defensive, they are not even going to listen or hear your opinion, and it will even seem like they aren't reading or are continually misinterpreting your post(s). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have a lot of pet peeves that I have to remind myself don't truly affect my life enough to be worth expending energy on.


----------



## COBI (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkkvintage* 

 
_well this is interesting...



Do Speckta Members Sugar Coat What They REALLY Think??? 
HELL YES 22 62.86% 
NO 13 37.14% 


weird............._

 
I know that I for one didn't vote because I think there is an in-between response that is more accurate than either presented.  

The way it's phrased, voting "HELL YES" implies that it is rampant and everyone sugarcoats.  "NO" implies that it never happens.  

I would have voted for something more along the lines of it "It happens (it's human), but I don't think it's the standard" or something to that affect.

****
Back to those who say we should provide tips on techniques & skills, I totally agree (and I enjoy reading the tips provided on some FOTDs, they've helped me as well), but I think it is only necessary if someone has asked for it.  I love when people offer suggestions (such as "You should try xxxx, it would look great with your xxxx."), so tactful and helpful and win-win.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_I think I understand part of what you are trying to say. Obviously everyone has different likes and dislikes when it comes to certain makeup but I don't think that is what she is referring to. For example, someone may post a really bright blue eye shadow look ( i just pulled this off the top of my head, don't want anyone offended, i think blue eye shadow is cool) and I may say alright for me personally that's not my style but power to them if they can rock it. But then someone else posts a purple eye look but it's unblended, their liner is winged out to past their eyebrows, etc and they're like "this is a simple day look". This is a matter of skill versus taste. So while your taste may be different, everyone needs the same basic set of skills. So people whose skills are not the greatest (and they should know if they aren't, believe me, I know I'm far from the best but I do try) should be open to helpful suggestions so they can improve. Why would someone who claims to love makeup not want ideas so they can reach their fullest potential? But yes, the suggestions should always be said in a helpful friendly tone as it takes courage to post things on the internet. Especially things you have done, and things you have done on your own face lol. I have seen a lot of fotds where people have posted good criticism like "i really like this look, but i think it would be even BETTER with a slightly more nude lip" etc. And then I have also seen a lot of fotds where a good suggestion could have been made but no one did. I think some people do the "great lip colour" etc comments because maybe they didn't care for the rest of the look but they found the lip colour to be the one thing they did like. And then some people do it just because they loved all of it, but loved the lip colour the best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's hard to tell what people are really thinking. 

I think the one thing I did think was wrong was when someone I saw had a bunch of fotds and it was clear they were very unskilled and they said they wanted to work at MAC. I think everyone knows MAC standards and they were definitely not up to them. But someone said "Oh you should totally go for it you could definitely do it!". I think it was wrong to mislead them in that way. If they had said "Keep improving on your skills and hopefully you get there" it's more honest and you aren't giving them false hope which gets crushed when they are told the truth in an interview at MAC say._

 
I couldn't have said it better myself.  There are tactful ways of pointing out where a look could be better.  But I think it's also key to give positive reinforcement where a look is good.  If a poster received only constructive criticism and no positive reinforcement, I doubt they'd ever post again.  For those that ask for CC, I think there should be a balance between the CC and positive freinforcement.


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

I voted it is sugar coated, but I actually like that, because its better than having it be catty and just rip everyone to shreds for whatever reason. But I agree w/ Cobi, there should be something in between cus I dont think its HELL YES I think its more of a yeah, but there is still honesty.


----------



## laperle (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

It's all about finding a balance.

The same motivation that leads someone to post a FOTD, motivates us to respond (or not). COBI, I think you no there's no answer, but we are a community and we're humans. We make it work tring to balance things, as purrtykitty pointed out.

And COBI, I feel the same way about you regarding being opinionated and feeling how much the years helped in this matter.

(My english can be strange for you, but it's not my first language, sorry).


----------



## lcristina (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: My Issue With Speckta.net*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkkvintage* 

 
_I LOVE this website i have no idea how long ive been a member but i know its over a year i love coming on here and getting new ideas for looks and trying to copy other peoples FOTDS and getting comments on my make up from other members this site has really expanded my imagination... im not afraid to do crazy out there make up and i love it!

but heres my problem with this website... WHY does everyone lie to other members... i have seen fotds and i think what the hell is this person thinking posting this shit on the website there is NO way this chick thinks this looks good... see its one thing to post fotds and get feedback and constructive crit. but its another when you post and everyone LIES and says oh its gorgeous, great lip color, oh you are so talented
please 
how about we tell the truth and say you need to work on this or that... your foundation is 8 shades too dark... your hair is black your eye brows are red... you have a shakie hand with eyeliner...
i just dont get it 
i saw ANOTHER fotd of some chicks make up today
it was horrid...and all the comments say are 'oh thats gorgeous'
....i just dont get why people dont give tips or how to's... or i dont know SAY YOU NEED WORK and give out youtube tutorial websites so they learn '
seriously my 23 month old nephew could do better than some of the people i see on this site and i get that everyone starts off somewhere but how can they progress when people are bullshitting saying it looks good???????




am i the only person that gets annoyed with this?
needed to vent 
sorry_

 


I agree. Most people don't want to be rude so they go in the opposite direction. If I don't like a look, I just skip past it. Most people can't handle constructive criticism or the occasional jerk so they get easily offended if they don't get "Your skills are amazing!" "This is fabulous work!" "Best makeup ever." 

I'm not saying we need to be bitchy. Not at all. I'm not as active on this site as I am in the youtube community. I've started posting tutorials, and I am a newbie to this awesome world of makeup.(Just in case you all were wondering "Where does this girl come off? She hasn't done anything on this site!") Do I claim to know everything? Haha.. not at all. If I come across some helpful tips, I'll take them to heart.. (I remember I walked to a friend's house one time, she looked at me and said "You need to blend those colors." And because of that, I have my trusty blendy brush.)

I'm just trying to say that I understand and sympathize with your frustration. I'm glad you vented.


----------



## pinkkvintage (Aug 21, 2008)

wow
im guessing a MOD changed my post
thats pretty fucking stupid
DO ME A FAVOR DELETE THE THREAD IF YOU ARE GOING TO TAMPER WITH MY SHIT


----------



## pinkkvintage (Aug 21, 2008)

Do Me A Favor Delete The Thread If You Are Going To Tamper With My Shit I Did Not Sign Up For A Website And Write This For Someone To Mess With It 
Delete It


----------



## lovekrumpet (Aug 21, 2008)

See, and this topic is exactly why I have never posted a FoTD ^_^ I'm a little too chicken to put my neck out there and have someone come along and say "your foundation is eight shades too dark", etc. 
I can handle constructive criticism - "You might be interested in looking into *insert foundation shade that is more appropriate* I think it would look gorgeous on your skin/face/eyes/whatever" 

I haven't posted much here, but have been a lurker for quite a while. I have always found Specktra to be an amazing community of members who are all ready and willing to help those who want help. Maybe someday I'll be brave enough to post that FoTD, but not just yet =) 

Thank you to all the folks who help to keep this site as friendly and informative as it is, you don't get enough credit! <3


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkkvintage* 

 
_Do Me A Favor Delete The Thread If You Are Going To Tamper With My Shit I Did Not Sign Up For A Website And Write This For Someone To Mess With It 
Delete It_

 
Dial down the hostility.  What post are you referring to?


----------



## pinkkvintage (Aug 21, 2008)

delete this thread


----------



## frocher (Aug 21, 2008)

You're acting like a child.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 21, 2008)

Enough.
I've got way too much on my plate to moderate silliness.
Alligator mouth and hummingbird butts aren't peaceful cohabitants.


----------



## Janice (Aug 21, 2008)

Not meant to be mean, but that was alot of drama just because a third option was added to the poll.

I think we get the point, and you know honestly - thanks for bringing it up. We had a great discussion about it. I'm sorry you came across so abrasive and it wasn't received well, but hopefully now people know they can *ASK* for CC in their FOTD's and receive it.


----------



## Dawn (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkkvintage* 

 
_wow
im guessing a MOD changed my post
thats pretty fucking stupid
DO ME A FAVOR DELETE THE THREAD IF YOU ARE GOING TO TAMPER WITH MY SHIT_

 
TOS
13) Respect moderators. They are tasked to keep the boards in good order and to see to it that activity in the forum remains clean and healthy. They deserve your courtesy and cooperation. No complaints or comments in question of moderation in public, we take these very seriously so please send them directly to a staff member. If you think you’ve been treated unfairly, please contact the moderator via private message.

Forum Guidelines
We reserve all rights to remove, modify or move posts at our discretion and without explanation. If you have any questions about guidelines, rules, etc listed in this post please contact one of the staff members or an Administrator.


----------



## Dawn (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkkvintage* 

 
_Delete The Post Because A Mod Feels The Need To Tamper With My Writting 
I Did Not Sign Up For A Website That Thinks They Have The 
Right To Delete My Writtings Or Add Something To It 
There Is Such Thing As Freedom Of Speach 

I Would Rather The Whole Thread Be *deleted *Than Have My Stuff Messed With_

 
Also from the TOS:
Freedom of Speech?
Although the constitution of the US guarantees that “Congress shall make no law abridging the freedom of speech”, Specktra is not Congress. Freedom of speech rights do not extend to this privately owned website. The TOS/Guidelines of this website governs the behaviors and activities of the members. If you choose not to follow the guidelines agreed to during registration, the result is a disabling of your account.


----------

